# Black and Blue shots



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

I wanted to let everyone know that I did get the Blavod, black vodka, and made a shot called a Black and blue. They were a big hit, and pretty tasty too. See a picture of the shot below....
I had a little trouble floating the vodka on top so a friend with a less shaky hand helped me out.


http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd212/katrinaspooks/signature_blackandblue.jpg


----------

